# This poor little baby!



## melanie610 (Jul 5, 2007)

Ok, this cat has not been feral forever because it has a collar-- BUT, it has been roaming around my neighborhood for a year. In general it has always seemed pretty happy, I think everyone gives it food every now and then and there are plenty of lizards and such for it to eat.

Here's the problem: it has a very large sac hanging from it's belly. It's very soft and swings, it's not a firm shape as if it were pregnant. There are two round shapes within the sac, like golf balls (that size). I called the vet and they said it could be a number of things and they wouldn't know without seeing it.

I'm afraid to take it to the vet because:
A) I've never handled a feral cat, I don't really know how to take care of it even as far as driving it to the vet
B) I don't think I would be able to afford to pay for the medical fees it would need
C) I have two cats of my own and I'm afraid if it has worms or something else that I might be able to transfer that to my cats

Is there some place I can call that will pick that cat up, give it medical attention and then keep it/drop it off at a shelter for adoption (NON KILL facility)?

Someone please help! This cat is so sweet, she meows so sweetly to me every time I see her and it's tearing me up inside!

Thanks.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope this organization will help:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42356

I would borrow a humane trap from the Humane Society. There is a sticky at the top of this forum that will help you with the trappining:

http://www.peninsulacatworks.org/tnr/trapping.php 

Thank you for caring and helping this sweet cat. It seems obvious, as you said, that he was someone's pet . He might just allow you to pick him up and put him in a carrier. 

I hope all goes well. Please keep us informed.


----------



## melanie610 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you so much. I'm going to apply for financial help from the Feline Veterinary Emergency Assistance. We'll see...

Does anyone have a better idea of what is happening with the cat based on my description? I mean, obviously a vet would know and they told me it could be many things, but I'm pretty sure I was only speaking to a receptionist, so...anyway. Any help is great!

Thanks.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

this cat is not feral if it has a collar. Its an abandoned cat. If its been out a year people could have abused it and it has become skiddish. I suggest you start to feed it everyday and get the cat use to you. Then it will be easier to trap it or pick it up (if you gain its trust.) to be put in a carrier. 

can you get a picture of what it looks like. It hard to tell from the description. could be tumors or large absesses.

If you take this cat to the vet he will tell you up front what it is and how much it costs to treat it. That would be a price of an office visit. then you can decide if you can afford to help it.

If you consider keeping this cat you will need to have the vet test it for FIV and FeLV. If this cat has worms all you have to do is deworm it. Its not a big deal. Plus the cat need to be up to date on shots & make sure it is spayed/neutered.

Its kind of you to try to help this cat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Any news on this cat?


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

Doesn't sound like a feral cat to me...as he has a collar. Maybe he's an outdoor cat or he's been abandoned? Does he generally look healthy (besides the lumps)...like his fur and his weight. 

I don't think you'd have any problem catching him...he may be scared at first but just give him food and sit outside and see if he'll come to you.

Good luck. They also have feral rescues...I'm not sure if they'll take him as he doesn't sound like one but I don't think they'd turn down a homeless cat regardless of the situation.


----------

